
Argument: Functional programming is not useful for most apps - fatiherikli
http://en.arguman.org/functional-programming-is-not-useful
======
draw_down
Functional core, imperative shell.
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/boundaries](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/boundaries)

Sure, enforcing the paradigm everywhere would be bad. So don't do that!

------
pjc50
Interesting website that skips all our pretence of "discussion" and goes
straight to "argument" :)

The actual discussion is fairly thin, but has a good point in that business
requirements are usually expressed in terms of state changes to records or
physical objects.

------
kazinator
Functional programming as a strictly immutable lazily evaluated paradigm in
which to do _everything_ from the bottom to the top is not useful for most
apps.

This "but" is a complete fail:

> _Y-combinator founder has noted that his and associate 's choice of Lisp as
> basis for one of the first online webstores ..._ GONGGGG!!!

Lisp isn't a functional language. Lisp has mutable variables, mutable data
structures, loops, _goto_ , ... Lisp supports applicative programming with
immutable objects where it is desired.

~~~
fatiherikli
I added this and mentioned you in the source:

[http://en.arguman.org/functional-programming-is-not-
useful/1...](http://en.arguman.org/functional-programming-is-not-useful/15816)

------
merb
I hate these discussions. Most people are more productive by just using the
tool that fits their needs.

Also some people could better work in a functional world and some can't.

